# RDTA's. Which one?



## ivc_mixer (10/11/20)

So I am a RTA fan. Always have been. Main issue I have with RDA's is the lack of juice capacity. I don't like filling up after every 3 puffs or so. This being said, I have been looking into getting a RDTA but the question is which one? So, for all the RDTA fans out there, which would you recommend and why?

Just a note on this, I have a Vapefly RDTA at the moment, and even though the flavour on it is _really good_, I cannot stand the spit-back (I want to vape my juice, not drink it). Not selling it if anyone is thinking about asking though. But this little RDTA made me realise I might be missing out on something spectacular.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

A dash on the pricey side but the Taifun GX is a winner RDTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

My personal preference (I know some will disagree with me) if you can find one, they are like hen's teeth these days, is the DJV RDTA. IT has been in my daily rotation for close to 2.5 years now. I cannot fault it on flavour!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My personal preference (I know some will disagree with me) if you can find one, they are like Hen's teeth these days is the DJV RDTA. IT has been in my daily rotation for close to 2.5 years now. I cannot fault it on flavour!


I know a guy who has 2!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My personal preference (I know some will disagree with me) if you can find one, they are like hen's teeth these days, is the DJV RDTA. IT has been in my daily rotation for close to 2.5 years now. I cannot fault it on flavour!
> View attachment 213243


But I agree. It's a banger this one!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/20)

Are you looking for single coil or dual coil @ivc_mixer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Are you looking for single coil or dual coil @ivc_mixer?


I prefer dual coil as I am more of a desserts fan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

I run the THC Tauren on my NCV2 daily, restricted DL compared to other RDTA's, but an absolute banger for me so far.

Got the Asmodus Nefarius as well, a bit more airy with more airflow options, not bad but not as nice as the Tauren. (I do have a spare black one if you want to test it)

Got the Vandy Vape Pyro V3 recently, is quite nice,but not 100% sure if it will replace my Tauren though.

The Steamcrave Aromamizer Supreme Lite RDTA just didn't do it for me.

For the spitback I just make sure I put a little bit of extra cotton in, stick it in a bit tighter and spin your cotton inside the coil instead of pulling it from side to side, so it settles in nicely. I have zero spitback on the Tauren and it has the shortest distance between mouth and coil from all the RDTA's I run.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

I have the Vapefly mesh RDTA and use a big single coil most of the time and I agree, great flavour. What I do find though is that The Wasp Nano RTA also gives great flavour and is comparable with the Vapefly, and is just as easy to build but is easier to fill and get on with. Same 2ml tanks so also easy to switch flavours.

Perhaps that is an option for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> I know a guy who has 2!!


I too know "that" guy, but he'll commit murder before separating with either of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

I got my LOOP RDA V 1.5 the other day, have yet to do a build on it but all accounts say it holds a load of juice, 3-5 mls and by all accounts leak proof too. Might be worth a look.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KobusMTL (10/11/20)

I'm very happy with my wotofo profile rdta. And you have the best of all worlds. Single, dual and mesh all on one deck. Give me a shout if you want to have a look at it. The tauren max lacks flavour with all the airflow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/11/20)

KobusMTL said:


> I'm very happy with my wotofo profile rdta.


I have been looking at this as well and was wondering about it. I've read from many people the DJV RDTA is the one, but seeing as it's very scarce, this is an alternate option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/11/20)

I still love my Pyro V1 & 2 RDTAs, will never get rid of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (10/11/20)

Taifun GX - A definite winner in my book

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (10/11/20)

I have tried quite a few and got to say i found the Supreme V3 (with the dual postless deck) to come out on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/11/20)

The Brunhilde dear friend. It's the big brother of the one you have except it's dual coil and try as I might I can't get it to spit, but with double banger coils in I don't miss my spit. Gonna cost a penny but oh man is it so very very worth it. More flavor even than the little one. 8ml juice capacity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/11/20)

Sent you a message bud found a killer solution for you, even hubby thinks it's far better (he normally won't smoke mine)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (11/11/20)

Stranger said:


> I got my LOOP RDA V 1.5 the other day, have yet to do a build on it but all accounts say it holds a load of juice, 3-5 mls and by all accounts leak proof too. Might be worth a look.



Put a small review up this morning. No spit back at all despite a beefy tri wire 3mm coil @.28

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/11/20)

Anyone use a Ijoy RDTA 5s?


----------



## StephanKuhn (11/11/20)

I would recommend the Pyro V3. I've had the V1 and V2 and they just improve in flavor as the series evolves. I love my V3. Easy to build and wick, no dry hits, consumption not as bad as RDA's, and the flavor is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Anyone use a Ijoy RDTA 5s?


I had one as well as the 5. I preferred the 5 over the 5s.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (11/11/20)

I'm pretty happy with the Aromamizer Plus V2 RDTA but have only vaped fruit on ice in it so far. Good luck with your decision

Reactions: Like 1


----------

